# Looking for logo/design for my band...



## Ryan From The Sky (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm always looking for new logos, or cool designs for shirts, cd art, stickers and posters etc. If you design something sick, and we use it, I'll make sure you get copies of the finished product and our label will pay you.
The band is called Fallen From The Sky.
Check us out if you'd like on myspace, or youtube.

myspace.come/fallenfromthesky


Thanks.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not a punk rocker, I'm a jazz singer. What is punk rockish?


----------



## Ryan From The Sky (Jul 13, 2006)

B-Real said:


> I'm not a punk rocker, I'm a jazz singer. What is punk rockish?


It doesn't have to be punk rockish. Anything you might see on a ufc website for a ppv, or on the ultimate fighter, or anything with rugged look... even something that just looks cool. Here's an example some designs we have:


----------

